# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Will Sex Robots Be 3D Printed in the Future? One Artists Renders His Ideas

## Brian_Krassenstein

César Vonc, a French artist, entered a robotic design contest earlier this year. His creation, which he called "the new invention of the next century," is a 3D printed sex robot. The "Soubrobotte," his robot, was modeled with Cinema 4D, rendered with Octane Render, and 3D printed. He rendered a cutaway view of the android, presenting a view of a full set of 3D rendered organs in the anatomically correct Soubrobotte. While this robot remains conceptual, these types of personal use robots seem to be involved in the future of 3D design applications. Check out more about Vonc's work: http://3dprint.com/33136/3d-printed-sex-robot/ ‎


Below is a photo of the cutaway view of the Soubrobotte:

----------


## awerby

I think I've fallen in love...

----------


## old man emu

Ah Jeez.jpg


Now it's 3D porn!

OME

----------


## jimc

haha wow is that a target on her ass? lmao!

----------


## -willy-

Hmmm it just isnt wiggly enough.  Guess I prefer the real thing.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol seen the size of the vacumn pump attached to the vagina ? 

Could be some embarrassing scenes in A&E if you overdo the lube and create a decent seal lol

It'll happen - even if it's just in japan.

----------


## old man emu

> haha wow is that a target on her ass? lmao!


Nah! It's a tramp stamp.

OME

----------

